# How do you relax and de-stress?



## smarch (Jan 14, 2015)

This is probably a helpful idea, because there's probably many others with the same problems. 

I'm a pretty bad person at handling stress. Late high school and early college I started having pretty severe stomach problems, diagnosed chronic acid reflux and non-diagnosed yet probable IBS. Basically I take stress an internally explode through physical problems. This week and last week I've worked full time, and yesterday I started with kidney-like pain, today its a little better, and currently a never ending migraine- I can tell its tension I keep clenching my jaw too. 

So how do you relax. Esspecially you office workers since most of my needing to relax is in the office.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 14, 2015)

Get on TFO and talk to you guys or have a smoke . I don't let things eat at me . If I have a problem I take a second and think about it . I ask myself can I do something about if yes then what? If no then I do nothing . Easy right? Then I go home and not let work follow me . I go mess with the animals eat some food and hangout with my lady .


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 14, 2015)

Read. I'm addicted to murder mysteries.


----------



## AmRoKo (Jan 14, 2015)

I find yoga extremely relaxing. I like to sit outside and listen to the birds and squirrels when I wan't to just relax also. Find time to take a nap, that can really help. Go on a walk. Drink a rum and coke Lol. 

I enjoy coffee, I find coffee to be extremely relaxing to me for some reason.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 14, 2015)

Work


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 14, 2015)

Vodka! You asked. 
Well how about trying yoga. Can you pop in a dvd before work? It does wonders for people. 
Have you ever considered meds? I know of a couple of friends who are high strung and one takes Zanex(Sp) and the other takes Citlipram(Sp) 
Wish I had more ideas. I'm such a relaxed person that nothing bothers me. 

What were your symptoms for acid reflux? I live on over the counter meds because even water gives me heartburn. Now it's spicy foods and sugar. 
Did you meds for it?


----------



## smarch (Jan 14, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> Vodka! You asked.
> Well how about trying yoga. Can you pop in a dvd before work? It does wonders for people.
> Have you ever considered meds? I know of a couple of friends who are high strung and one takes Zanex(Sp) and the other takes Citlipram(Sp)
> Wish I had more ideas. I'm such a relaxed person that nothing bothers me.
> ...


 I usually go to the gym and run after work... most of the time it helps with stress. I'm diagnosed with anxiety and on Zoloft for that, but I really don't like needing even that because once you're on something you're dependant, the Zoloft was what actually in the end finally dulled the acid reflux which I how I realized it was stress. 
I was on Prevacid for the reflux, mostly because although Nexium really worked it cost $50 a month and it just wasn't worth that. I've been off the prevacid for a little under a year, I decided I wanted off since the risks outweighed the benefits in my opinion, and I do not want Osteoperosis when so young! The symptoms were like a nauseous burning type thing, and still to this day if I stress enough and eat stuff I know im not supposed to it gets set off.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jan 14, 2015)

Music is great. Especially if it's calm.


----------



## KevinGG (Jan 14, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend meds. Very easy to get addicted and they just disguise the problem. That comes from personal experience with family. What has worked for me is taking a deep breath and not turning everything into life or death. Most things we think are big deals are actually just stories we come up with in our head. I also find that sitting quietly for at least 15 minutes everyday and stretching my body in the morning helps me stay centered and not get stressed so easily. Try doing some research on primary scenario which is the programming that you unintentionally got from your parents while in the womb and as a baby. That has also helped my family realize why it is we get stressed


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 14, 2015)

For me, it's normally going outside and enjoying my yard... especially the swing upon which time has been known to vanish.  Working in the yard and on outdoor enclosures is very helpful. Reading is also a pretty good escape zone for me, especially on cold days.


----------



## Jodie (Jan 14, 2015)

At the office, when i am feeling stressed, i stand up and stretch. Big reach the sky stretch and then all the way over to toes. It really helps me prioritize and focus. I also swim after work frequently and caring for my tortoises as soon as i get home helps me dismiss work and focus on the important parts of life.


----------



## jeffjeff (Jan 14, 2015)

i like to read or go fishing.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Jan 14, 2015)

I agree with yoga. It's amazing. 

If that fails... a margarita, some good music and dancing around the house like an idiot usually works. (And by margarita I mean a couple straight tequila shots because I am too lazy to go buy margarita mix.)


----------



## smarch (Jan 14, 2015)

KevinGG said:


> I wouldn't recommend meds. Very easy to get addicted and they just disguise the problem. That comes from personal experience with family. What has worked for me is taking a deep breath and not turning everything into life or death. Most things we think are big deals are actually just stories we come up with in our head. I also find that sitting quietly for at least 15 minutes everyday and stretching my body in the morning helps me stay centered and not get stressed so easily. Try doing some research on primary scenario which is the programming that you unintentionally got from your parents while in the womb and as a baby. That has also helped my family realize why it is we get stressed


I learned very quick how addictive meds get, i'm now stuck on the stuff I'm taking because even when trying to come off as directed by a doctor I started going into all out panic attacks when I was asleep and would wake up in a haze not realizing I was panicking.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Jan 14, 2015)

smarch said:


> I learned very quick how addictive meds get, i'm now stuck on the stuff I'm taking because even when trying to come off as directed by a doctor I started going into all out panic attacks when I was asleep and would wake up in a haze not realizing I was panicking.



Waking up in a panic attack is the worst )= I had that every night for a few months at my worst. 

They tried me on all sorts of things and the only thing that worked for me was clonazepam. I thought of it like a bandaid and not a cure and figured out other ways to decrease stress. Now I only take about 1/4 pill a few times a week. Also found out I had food allergies that were causing a lot of my stomach and anxiety issues. I was told for years I had anxiety and IBS but sometimes it is more than that. Trust your gut, if you think there's something more have your doctor do more tests. 

Really the thing that worked best for me is to try and change my perspective on the things that are causing your anxiety. My big thing is relationships.. cuz... well... i feel like I'm getting old. I fell apart when my last boyfriend and I broke up and was a mess for months. This time I cried a couple times and moved on. Focus on the good things. Sometimes you just have to decide you're just going to be different. You're not going to worry about _____ anymore. And if you start to think about it force yourself to do something until it's gone.


----------



## smarch (Jan 14, 2015)

Delilah1623 said:


> Waking up in a panic attack is the worst )= I had that every night for a few months at my worst.
> 
> They tried me on all sorts of things and the only thing that worked for me was clonazepam. I thought of it like a bandaid and not a cure and figured out other ways to decrease stress. Now I only take about 1/4 pill a few times a week. Also found out I had food allergies that were causing a lot of my stomach and anxiety issues. I was told for years I had anxiety and IBS but sometimes it is more than that. Trust your gut, if you think there's something more have your doctor do more tests.
> 
> Really the thing that worked best for me is to try and change my perspective on the things that are causing your anxiety. My big thing is relationships.. cuz... well... i feel like I'm getting old. I fell apart when my last boyfriend and I broke up and was a mess for months. This time I cried a couple times and moved on. Focus on the good things. Sometimes you just have to decide you're just going to be different. You're not going to worry about _____ anymore. And if you start to think about it force yourself to do something until it's gone.


 same- i'm now at a 4th a pill of the Zoloft I was on, which ends up being the same dose my mother takes and it really does take the edge off, when I was at the max dose I felt more hazey than fixed. 
I've been through beyond enough tests, its all been checked, lactose (worst text ever- drink goop then get picked over 8 times in less than 2 hours!) fructose (by the way apple juice does not make my gut happy-hello mild intolerance). Gall bladder stone free and empties fine (although the test was positive for something.. but then they told me 1/3 is a false positive... this was AFTER I had to lay on a table for 3 hours being pumped with radioactive fluids!) kidneys are fine... they've goen through it all I don't even remember half of the tests anymore! Endoscopy was the end of it, there was "some pink" so acid reflux enough to them.
I've basically given up on relationships for the exact same reason too, my girlfriend left me and I literally fell so far apart i'm surprised I came back together, I mean I had all soorts of plans and literally one day just hopped in my car and drove... nothing helped until I started running months later. I've given up on relationships, I have Franklin he's the only guy I need in my life, he'll never leave, plus if i'm alone then theres no one to tell me no more tortoises


----------



## Carol S (Jan 14, 2015)

I hang out with my tortoises, watch my water turtles and fish swim, watch TV, read, and go on the Forum.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 14, 2015)

I totally get you  Stress is just 'better' to deal with internally, I guess. 
Do something that will make you laugh. (You guys always get me cracking up )
For me, if I'm really stressed out, I find that sitting somewhere quietly doesn't do much, because it only lets me 'dwell'.
I hate dwelling, because dwelling intensifies you stress, and you don't feel better.
I think yoga works for many people, but unfortunately, for those who seem to have a total lack of mental/physical coordination, it kind of 'fails', I guess 
I also agree with @Carol S, watching your tortoises graze about or (for the smaller variety ) be crazy, watching turtles swim is incredibly relaxing. And I'm unable to dwell because I have something to focus on and think about, not like just sitting by myself.
Another thing you can do is _do something. _Literally, anything. I like cleaning when stressed because you can 'dwell' but it doesn't affect you later, because all that dwellment and frustration goes into that good old fashioned elbow grease


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 14, 2015)

jaizei said:


> Work


I'd say this is the opposite of what people usually do to relax, but I'll give you one for that!


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 14, 2015)

Prozac, coffee, and cigarettes. Bad, I know.


----------



## Heather H (Jan 14, 2015)

i cook, bake, plant, shop... play with my animals. take a hot bath with no lights on just soft music.


----------



## pam (Jan 14, 2015)

I crochet it relaxes me


----------



## dmmj (Jan 14, 2015)

I belong to a certain club, which I am not allowed to talk about, it has got certain rules. So you know......


----------



## Turtlepete (Jan 14, 2015)

@dmmj, is it a club/"class" that Lee Brice sang out ?

Being a Floridian, tanning is relaxing. Music as well, and that certain class.  All three together are fantastic. Slap all three together with a cat on your lap to pet and there is no better bliss! Working out is a good way to deal with stress as well. And find something that needs done with animals. Giving iguana's sponge-baths, scrubbing dirty tortoises with a toothbrush, and such.
I don't want to give anyone a chance to medicate me.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Jan 14, 2015)

smarch said:


> same- i'm now at a 4th a pill of the Zoloft I was on, which ends up being the same dose my mother takes and it really does take the edge off, when I was at the max dose I felt more hazey than fixed.
> I've been through beyond enough tests, its all been checked, lactose (worst text ever- drink goop then get picked over 8 times in less than 2 hours!) fructose (by the way apple juice does not make my gut happy-hello mild intolerance). Gall bladder stone free and empties fine (although the test was positive for something.. but then they told me 1/3 is a false positive... this was AFTER I had to lay on a table for 3 hours being pumped with radioactive fluids!) kidneys are fine... they've goen through it all I don't even remember half of the tests anymore! Endoscopy was the end of it, there was "some pink" so acid reflux enough to them.
> I've basically given up on relationships for the exact same reason too, my girlfriend left me and I literally fell so far apart i'm surprised I came back together, I mean I had all soorts of plans and literally one day just hopped in my car and drove... nothing helped until I started running months later. I've given up on relationships, I have Franklin he's the only guy I need in my life, he'll never leave, plus if i'm alone then theres no one to tell me no more tortoises



Don't give up. Just go back when you're ready (= My friend told me the other day when I was worrying about getting old and not finding someone.... better 10 years with the right person than 40 with the wrong one! So true!


----------



## pfara (Jan 14, 2015)

I've taken up art again and lately I've found myself drawing/coloring random Pokémon characters for my kids. For some reason, it keeps me calm and centered.

Other stuff include wiping down houseplants (I'm weird), music, and coffee.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 15, 2015)

pfara said:


> I've taken up art again and lately I've found myself drawing/coloring random Pokémon characters for my kids. For some reason, it keeps me calm and centered.
> 
> Other stuff include wiping down houseplants (I'm weird), music, and coffee.


Plants get dusty!  I've been noticing that a bit, inside plants get quite dusty.


----------



## pfara (Jan 15, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Plants get dusty!  I've been noticing that a bit, inside plants get quite dusty.



It's more the water stains than anything else that bug me


----------



## jaizei (Jan 15, 2015)

KevinGG said:


> What has worked for me is taking a deep breath and not turning everything into life or death. Most things we think are big deals are actually just stories we come up with in our head.



Exactly. I figure as long as no one ends up dead or permanently damaged, then no big deal. If someone doesn't like it they'll get over it eventually.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 15, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Literally, anything. I like cleaning when stressed because you can 'dwell' but it doesn't affect you later, because all that dwellment and frustration goes into that good old fashioned elbow grease



I think washing dishes and folding laundry are cathartic.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 15, 2015)

smarch said:


> I learned very quick how addictive meds get, i'm now stuck on the stuff I'm taking because even when trying to come off as directed by a doctor I started going into all out panic attacks when I was asleep and would wake up in a haze not realizing I was panicking.



I haven't done it myself, but I've heard good things from people who tried Happy Camper.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 15, 2015)

I pray.....


----------



## harris (Jan 16, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> Prozac, coffee, and cigarettes. Bad, I know.



Sorry, but that made me laugh!!


----------



## Tyanna (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi girl.

Along with my anxiety (I basically have every "class" of anxiety) and depression, comes my chronic pain that is just pain for no real reason. I don't like to go places by myself because of anxiety, I don't like to go anywhere in general. School is my #1 trigger. Work, not so much. It's my comfort zone. I struggle really hard in college due to this. I could go on and on but I'll get to the point.

Anxiety attacks are no fun, sometimes mine even feel like I'm going to have a heart attack and have landed me in the hospital. I have been off medicine for about a month now, but keep my "fast acting" stuff on hand as my safety blanket. What I like to do is YOGA. Please trust me, my first class was truly amazing. I have no words to explain how it made me feel, especially the gratitude of going BY MYSELF. Whew. If you can't find time or money to go classes Gaiam TV has amazing at home programs to watch. I also like to read, play video games, garden, watch movies, basically ANYTHING to keep my mind off it, that won't let my mind wander. Talking with my tortoises helps a lot, honestly. I also suggest talking to your boss or supervisor about it. Mine was very, very understanding. So, if I needed to go for a walk while at work, I can. If I need to step outside for fresh air, more power to me. Keep yourself busy at work to not let your mind wander. Plugging in music is the best for me in the office. One in one ear, the other not so I can still hear my phone or if someone walks up to my cubicle. Alcohol is a no-no while taking meds. It makes everything worse for me. For the digestive issues, I can't even remember the name of the powdered stuff I put in a drink every day, and I eat lots and lots of fiber. What helps me most is garbanzo beans (chickpeas). I hate beans but these are a miracle food for me. I have a good recipe for a salad that uses them, super filling and good on your tummy! 

I can talk forever about it. If you need more suggestions or to talk, message me. There's no overcoming it, but there's ways to make it tolerable.

I'm taking up archery soon, too.


----------



## harris (Jan 16, 2015)

I unwind during the week by hitting the gym Mon thru Thurs. I relax on the weekends with Budweiser and Jack Daniels.


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 16, 2015)

harris said:


> Sorry, but that made me laugh!!


no need to be sorry. I only speak the truth!

Honestly the Prozac is for chronic major depression. But if I can get the dark thoughts from the depression under control it helps with the anxiety issues as well. The coffee and cigarettes - well, they've been an addiction since middle school!


----------

